

Curious Twitter Bug - seanMeverett

So I was messing around on Twitter this afternoon and found an interesting hole.  Here are the details:<p>Tweet exactly the following (without quotes):  "DM &#62; SMS"<p>You'll notice twitter doesn't push the tweet through and it will not show up, whether you tweet this message from an app or their website.<p>Now tweet anything you like (e.g., "test").  This tweet will go through normally and show up in your timeline.<p>Now delete that tweet (i.e., "test").<p>Finally, tweet this again (without quotes):  "DM &#62; SMS"<p>If executed properly, it should resend the "test" tweet you just deleted.<p>Very curious, indeed. :)<p>Has anyone else found other interesting things like this with Twitter?
======
moeffju
AFAIK Twitter has set up "dm" as a prefix doing the same thing as "d" - send a
direct message. Since ">" is not a valid username, that command shouldn't do
anything. For the rest, that might just be JavaScript weirdness in
"#newtwitter" – if you can give us more information about your environment,
maybe we could check the bug.

~~~
seanMeverett
I was using the official Mac app. Tested on two separate machines and same
thing. Actually didn't try the delete and DM tweet on the web app (in new or
old twitter).

